# Mesh for Bridge Truss Beams?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a source for a mesh I could use to create the truss beams on a bridge like this:  Truss Bridge pic


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to talk to Damian at Mainline Bridges. He's in Phoenix now. Great guy to work with.

http://mainlinebridges.com/1203.html

Lobato Trestle is shown, but I have talked to him about a through truss bridge for my railroad.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out McMaster-Carr online catalog. Very reasonable shipping on small orders. 

Larry


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

The "lattes" work for steel bridges is something that has been missing out of the G scale train hobby. If they can manufacture steel bridges with lattes work in Z scale I fail to see why not in G scale.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Damian uses "expanded steel mesh" cut into strips, for the great detail work he has incorporated into his bridge work! Its come in many opening sizes, tho I think the smaller sizes are more appropriate for our G scale bridge work that we need. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim 
What type of material are you wanting to use on your bridge? 
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

McNichols - The Hole Story

"Grecian" pattern cut is strips Patern of perforated metal

or expanded metal Expanded metal - wire lath for plaster or stucco

Dammian welds it in place.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone! I will check out these recourses. 

Dennis, I'm looking for brass, copper, steel, etc. anything that i can solder or weld, and is cheap


----------

